# Future plans fucked up by bullshit marking...



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Killbain said:


> @_Falling Leaves_
> 
> What career was the "good" 2:1 aimed at? Will an "average" 2:1 preclude you obtaining it?


Doing further research.

Good news - twere all in my head. I've spoken to a few people and they've all said nobody cares what kind of 2:1 you get - heck, people have been gotten 2:2s and been alright. I suppose I'm very competence driven - if I feel as though I've done a shitty job, I kind of project that onto everybody else. 

If you want an intriguing look into my mindset, watch the mlp episode 'The Last Roundup' - I very much view everything I do by how it could be better, not by what I've actually achieved.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Falling Leaves said:


> Doing further research.
> 
> Good news - 'twere all in my head. I've spoken to a few people and they've all said nobody cares what kind of 2:1 you get - heck, people have been gotten 2:2s and been alright. I suppose I'm very competence driven - if I feel as though I've done a shitty job, I kind of project that onto everybody else.


These days not even a 1.0 counts for much unless seeking scholarships or PhD study, instead so many view it as 'an impressive achievement' but thats it as someone that got a 1.0 in Computing Sciences 2 years ago this July (so many seem surprised that I have bad maths skills and can't program at all 6 languages later).


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

The world is a fucking unjust place.

Unless you are being judged upon facts (which might be false as well) then you are always being marked subjectively. Someone's experience, preferences and other shit like bad mood comes into play. When you think about that then taking some percentile, percentage etc. is a vague thing to laugh at.

Then again fight for what you think is right. Show them that you going to get this missing marks no matter what. Again subjective judgment call BUT you may only gain if someone appreciates that.

In the end you seem to fucked up more besides this assessment and it seems like scream of a kid who wont get candy  Kick some ass, fuck it and move on. There are more interesting things out there like 10 stages of employer's circus show presented to potential candidates. Lovely


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Try to think of the big picture. Will this grade affect whether you graduate or not? 

Some of the brightest minds were average students. In very few careers are marks all that important. What will impress potential employers is your ability to think on your feet and communication skills. 

More than likely this is not the end of the world, it just might feel like it now.


----------



## SingingStars (Mar 9, 2014)

Ask for a specific breakdown of how your grade was determined. 

I had a professor in college who gave me a C- in one of the classes I needed for my major (where you had to earn at least a C in order to pass). This was the lowest grade I had received in my entire time being in college and I was in my senior year. I was livid, especially since this class was the most unorganized class with the most scatterbrained professor I had ever seen.

I asked for a point-by-point breakdown of my grade. How did I get a C-. I need you to list out every grade I've received, every assignment that we were graded on, and the percentage of how much each assignment was worth out of the entire final grade.

She e-mailed me back and said "Oh, sorry. I meant to give you a C". 

I would've had to retake that class had I not asked for an explanation.


----------

